# Internet mit 2 PC's nutzen



## Jani505 (21. Dezember 2008)

Hallo Forumsmitglieder 
Erstmal großes Lob an Tutorials.de ist echt ne super Seite mit richtig guten Themen 

Doch nun zu meinem Problem..
Ich weiß das es schon über 1000x besprochen worde doch leider bin ich seid 2 Wochen auf der Suche nach einer Läsung ohne sie zu finden.
Deswegen habe ich mich engschlossen im Forum ein neues Thema aufzumachen.

Also ich habe 2 PCs (Einer Windows XP und einer Windows Vista).
Ebenfalls habe ich ein normales DSL Modem (Arcor Flat 6000) und einen Switch/Hub (A/Wlan Set steht drauf) von Aquip.
Bis jetzt bin ich immer mit einem PC ins Internet gegangen ,doch nun möchte ich mit beiden gleichzeitig das Internet nutzen.
Leider weiß ich nicht wie und ob das mit meinem Switch auch möglich ist.

Bitte um schnelle Hilfe
MfG Jani505


----------



## chmee (21. Dezember 2008)

Aaaaalso 

In dieser Konfiguration ( LAN-Modem und Switch ) ginge es nur über die Internetfreigabe des einen Rechners. Ich würde empfehlen, einen DSL-Router zu kaufen, ob mit oder ohne eingeb. Modem, dass sei Dir überlassen. Diese Router fungieren als Gateway fürs Internet, als Switch für das interne Netz und auch als Firewall.

Dann wäre der Aufbau wie auf dieser Zeichnung :






Jeder Rechner hat eine eigene IP ( logischerweise im gleiche Adressraum ) und spricht den Router als Gateway und DNS-Server an. Die Daten zu Deinem Internetanbieter werden in den Router eingetragen. DSL-Router - Beispiele : Netgear WGT624, SMC 7004 VWBR, DLink Airplus g DI-524, etc.. Solche Geräte gibt es ab etwa 35 Euro und erleichtern das Netzwerkleben ungemein 



Links: 
Modem - http://www.dslweb.de/dsl-hardware-81-Arcor-DSL-Standard-Modem.htm
Internetfreigabe - http://www.wer-weiss-was.de/theme13/article1746760.html

mfg chmee


----------



## Jani505 (21. Dezember 2008)

Also wenn ich das richtig verstanden habe kaufe ich mir einen Router (ich sag jetzt einfach mal ohne intergriertes Modem) und setze das zwischen Modem und Pc's?
Ist die Konfiguration dannach schwer oder werde ich dann wieder Wochen brauchen bis iergendwas klappt?
Und zu guter letzt: Welchen würdest du mir denn empfehlen? 

MfG Jani


----------



## chmee (21. Dezember 2008)

Die Konfiguration ist nicht schwer. Das macht man per Browser. Ich habe momentan das obige Netgear-Gerät, funktioniert, tut was es soll   Die Konfiguration ist grundsätzlich immer gleich.. Man braucht für Hausmannskost kein Gerät für 60 und mehr Euro.. Da reichen solche für 35-40 Euro. Aber bitte ein Markengerät aussuchen, da ist dann die Fehlersuche einfacher, weil das Gerät bekannter ist.

Konfigurationsschritte
1. Modem an den Router anschließen.
2. Rechner per LAN anschließen.
3. Anschalten
4. per Browser in die Oberfläche einklinken ( Anleitung lesen betreff Passwort )
5. Standardpasswort ändern.
6. Internetanbieter-Daten in den Router eintragen
7. Alle in Rechner in den gleichen IP-Raum bringen, also zB 19.168.1.10 und .20
8. Als Gateway und DNS den Router eintragen ( .1 am Ende )
Fertig.

Optional:
A1. WLAN bei Bedarf einschalten ( WPA Verschlüsselung benutzen )
A2. DHCP für WLAN-Geräte dazuschalten ( Adressraum beschränken auf .100-.200 zB )

mfg chmee


----------



## Jani505 (21. Dezember 2008)

Edit: Hab jetzt und klappt auch am PC mit Vista.
Denke das es beim anderen auch funktionieren wird.
Vielen dank 
Nun ist aber eine weitere Frage aufgetaucht...bei mir ist der Rechner jetzt immer im Internet, kann man das vielleicht so einstellen, dass man manuell ins Internet geht?
Wenn ja wie?^^

MfG Jani505


----------

